

 Ask HN: 3 important questions to collect product feedback - kinj28

If I had to collect feedback from my users about my product http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.teamgum.com (Browser Extension for team based sharing, discovery and discussions on web pages), what should be the 3 important questions
Should it be 
on-boarding process?
downloading extension?
UX?
Gaps?
I have lots of area to cover but want to focus on important ones
======
vetleen
I would ask people to spend 2 minutes with the website/product and then
answer: 1) To what extent you understand what this product is? (scale 1-7) 2)
To what extent do you understand how you could use the product? (scale 1-7)
3.1) How probable is it that you will start using the product? (scale 1-7)
3.2) Please explain why/why not? (open ended).

Having people understanding what the product is and does and how and why they
should use it is the first gate you need to pass.

~~~
kinj28
Thanks for instant reply. I was not clear in my description. I want to put
across this feedback questions to users who have already signed up and logged
into the system once.

